# Need some feed back on my comic



## bluebright (Oct 25, 2006)

I hate people who whore there webcomics off other peoples sites and forums...that was untill i got my own and found out how useful it is. Basicly, all i really need is some feed back. Its not everyone cup of tea, in fact, you may even spit in disgust at reading them. Heres the link anyway:

My Zany Adventure


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the logo,  I don´t understand the Smirnoff joke..but I´m an ass.

Cool site!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The items on the shop are awesome


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm not really qualified to kriteek(sp) your work, but it does remind me quite a bit of Peter Bagge. If you don't know who I'm talking about google him and compare/contrast for yourself.

That didn't help a damn bit did it?

PS. I'm a giant Pete Bagge fan, so that's good right?

Keep on truckin' baby!


----------



## Harsky (Oct 25, 2006)

So so. Wouldn't look out of place as a doodle in a class note book. A lot of the jokes could do with a little fine tuning. I tried doing a comic once... it was enjoyable doing it on paper but from the moment I scanned it in, it looked like crap on a computer screen.


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 26, 2006)

In the middle of those pictures there were a few that made me grin, the STOP one was good.
God knows I love surreal comics, White Ninja and The Perry Bible Fellowship for example, but it takes more than a picture and a seemingly inane quote to turn it into something funny.




Anyone can make stuff like this.

You need to be a bit more self-critical about what you think that's a good joke and what's just there to increase the comic count.
Feel free to ignore me if you think all of those were hillarious. After all, you enjoying making them is the principal thing in a comic


----------



## bluebright (Oct 26, 2006)

Pffft, im not some noob. I'll take all critism into account, after all, if people dont like them then no ones going to keep reading them.

Funny you should mention the school doodle, alot of them are school drawings i had lying around in some old books. Oh, and i checked out that Peter Bagge, friggin awsome. 

Anyways, keep all the coments coming.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 26, 2006)

I think a lot of your comics make some interesting observations. I won't say your jokes need work because I don't really believe young minds can really come up with witty or hilarious jokes. It takes at least twenty years of life and learning to even approach real comedy, excluding the occasional comedic genius. Keep working on your comics and ask some adults you trust to give you an honest opinion of their value. I'm sure your buddies at school will want to see them all but I'd recommend limiting the ones you post online to your very best. That way, you can build an audience that trusts your work. I guarantee homestarrunner.com would not have gained the popularity it did if they had thrown up (pun intended) every idea they had and every sketch they drew.

By the way, your two shower related sketches and the tow-away-zone made me smile.


----------



## Jeda (Oct 26, 2006)

i loved nr 11. I think you should increase the size of the titles, so they aren't missed that easy. Especially Nr11 gets twice as funny if you read both the title and the picture.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 26, 2006)

pretty good, I cant say how glad I am its not another fucking sprite comic.
one crit really, the humour is a bit too obvious, it removes the subtletly I think the jokes need to be more effective.
take:




is probably my favourite, but I think it would be even better if the dude just had an expression like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  rather than explaining how confused he is


the smirnoff ones were awesome too


----------



## sipoon (Oct 26, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 26 2006 said:


> In the middle of those pictures there were a few that made me grin, the STOP one was good.
> God knows I love surreal comics, White Ninja and The Perry Bible Fellowship for example, but it takes more than a picture and a seemingly inane quote to turn it into something funny.
> 
> 
> ...



Wahahaha....its funny cos its true


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 26, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> I think it would be even better if the dude just had an expression likeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 26, 2006)

you inspired me!


----------



## bluebright (Oct 26, 2006)

well its good to see my jokes are good enough to be copied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways, i'm usually trying not to have punchlines in my comics, and yeah, no sprites. About the adult thing, yeah you're right, though i thought i was smart enough to tell those losers they were idiots for going to that stupid party with all that alcohol. Yeah, they came back pretty messed up...but yeah, need to be funnier, got it.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 26, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 26 2006 said:


> you inspired me!


I lolled....


----------

